# ¡Juan Jacob Vilalta + 10 000!



## albertovidal

CONGRATULATIONS, JUAN!

GRACIAS POR COMPARTIR CON NOSOTROS TODO TU SABER Y CONOCIMIENTOS.

DISFRUTO DE CADA UNO DE TUS COMENTARIOS.

¡VAMOS A POR MÁS!

Alberto


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Sonrójome!
Alberto, siempre tan atento a las celebraciones. Gracias. Veo que vamos a la par.
10 k, no está mal.
Y bueno, ¿qué decir?
Feliz de contribuir.
Feliz de recibir ayuda tanto de la comunidad como de este sitio y de haber entablado buenas relaciones con muchos y muchas.
Raros son los días sin meterme a WR.
Salucita de la buena.
Juan.


----------



## albertovidal

Pues, a tu ritmo, vas a tener que sonrojarte muchas veces
En realidad, no estoy tan atento a las celebraciones, sino a las respuestas de muchos de los foreros que, como tú, nos enseñan y hacen comentarios con humildad sin que nadie interprete que, los mensajes, conllevan ese "¡mira todo lo que sé! que algunos no pueden disimular (y, ¡no digo que tú lo hagas!).
Por eso, muchas veces, leo los posts de algunos foreros, sin intervenir, porque las respuestas que han dado, ya son harto suficientes y claras.
He visto, también, comentarios tuyos en el foro francés-español, dignos de "chapeau!".
Un fuerte abrazo y nos "vemos" en los foros.
Alberto


----------



## Lurrezko

El Senyor Vilalta, el mexicano más catalán. Tenemos pendientes unos calçots, que están en temporada, desde hace mucho. Por gente como usted me conecto también casi cada día. _Enhorabona!_

Una abraçada


----------



## la_machy

¡Felicidades, JJV! Ya me ganaste, pero luego te alcanzo .

Por otros 10 mil más, y luego otro tanto más, conservando tu estilo peculiar.

Un regalito para la celebración, directamente _''de il norti''  _

Un beso respetuoso.

Marie


----------



## Vanda

Em frente e pra cima, JUan! Você é sempre bem-vindo!


----------



## utrerana

¡Diez mil!
Entre esas diez mil ayudas están las destinadas a resolver las que yo he tenido. Agradezco, no te imaginas cuánto que estés ahí y el hecho de no haber dudado en ayudarme. Mi regalito ya lo sabes: http://universocadiz.blogspot.com/2009_12_01_archive.html ¡casi ná!. Si alguna vez vienes por estas tierras no dudes que te comerás unos langostinitos, aunque si siguen bajándome el sueldo, te tendré que invitar a camarones.
¡Un pedazo de beso como la puerta de la Catedral (de Sevilla, claro está) de grande!.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Calçots, tacos de tortilla con harina de maíz, Cádiz para mí, y la amistad de todos.
Gracias.


----------



## Peterdg

JJ,

Parece ser ayer que te felicité por tus no sé cuantos aportes y aquí estamos otra vez. ¡Qué velocidad!

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!

Peter


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cher compatiote!
Merci beaucoup!
Moules-frites-bière pour tout le monde!


----------



## albertovidal

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Cher compatiote!
> Merci beaucoup!
> Moules-frites-bière pour tout le monde!



Bon, ici pour tous!

moules et frites
bière


----------



## Punky Zoé

M'enfin?!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Punky Zoé said:


> M'enfin?!


Bof!

Ce Gaston me rappelle quelque chose!

¿Sirve esto para dar las gracias?
C'est bon, ça, pour dire merci?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzj8U_TSBzg


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

!JJV! Mon Zeus! Ya 10.000, c'est vraiment incroyable, monsieur le cheval. Si hasta ayer eras un niñito de apenas 5.000, cómo crecen estas criaturas de rápido, antes no era así, qué cositas, yo no sé qué comen.


----------



## Colchonero

Tiene razón Peter, tengo la sensación de que hace muy poco que felicitamos al amigo Vilalta. En fin, estimado, abrazos fuertes: no pierdas el ritmo ni la ironía.


----------



## blasita

Juan: *¡MUCHÍIIISIMAS FELICIDADES!*

Que cumplas muchos, muchos más. No cambies, ¿vale?

Besotes.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> !JJV! Mon Zeus! Ya 10.000, c'est vraiment incroyable, monsieur le cheval. Si hasta ayer eras un niñito de apenas 5.000, cómo crecen estas criaturas de rápido, antes no era así, qué cositas, yo no sé qué comen.



Comemos buena alfalfa y avena. Bio, eso sí. Gracias.



Colchonero said:


> Tiene razón Peter, tengo la sensación de que hace muy poco que felicitamos al amigo Vilalta. En fin, estimado, abrazos fuertes: no pierdas el ritmo Hasta que el cuerpo aguante. ni la ironía. ¡Ah, eso, nuncamente!


 Gracias.



blasita said:


> Juan: *¡MUCHÍIIISIMAS FELICIDADES!*
> 
> Que cumplas muchos, muchos más. No cambies, ¿vale? ¡Ah, eso, nuncamente!
> 
> Besotes.



Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Vaya, de fiesta y yo sin enterarme 
Un regalito y un beso.
Martine


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cintia&Martine said:


> Vaya, de fiesta y yo sin enterarme
> Un regalito y un beso.
> Martine



¿Cómo sin enterarte?
Hum... perfecto pastel para domingo por la tarde.
Gracias y besos también.


----------



## Peón

¡Un saludo desde estas tierras, compañero!  Diez mil y siguiendo por más: no es poca cosa en estos tiempos precarios.
Espero seguir disfrutando por mucho más tiempo tu presencia en este foro.
Un abrazo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gracias, amigo Peón.
Descuida, por aquí nos seguiremos leyendo.


----------

